# New 90 gallon sump (plumbed from the basement)



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of my brand new 90 gallon sump (plumbed in the basement to run up to upstairs tank.

Pump:









This pump will actually be replaced by a mag 36 drive (according to UPS tracking it should be here the 14th  )


gross nasty tank


















I really do hate to replace this thing but its 750 watts and makes the water very hot. (approx 90F)


Filling the beast:











I will take more tonight or tomorrow when the cloudiness goes away and we can get to work.


----------

